

Skeptical Authors on Climate Science - jackfoxy
http://www.eecg.utoronto.ca/~prall/climate/skeptic_authors_table.html

======
hga
A reply by " _Enemy of the State Number #38_ ":
[http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/writing-for-pjm-helped-make-
me-...](http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/writing-for-pjm-helped-make-me-enemy-of-
the-state-number-38/?singlepage=true)

Which is a fair characterization as the root source, a _Proceedings of the
National Academy of Sciences_ (i.e. the official publication of record for a
unit of the government) article
([http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/06/04/1003187107.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/06/04/1003187107.full.pdf+html))
links to this page and " _argues that the skeptical scientists — the article
calls us 'climate deniers,' trying to equate us with Holocaust deniers — have
published less in climate “science” than believers in anthropogenic global
warming (AGW)._ "

As the author says:

" _Professor Freeman Dyson of the Institute for Advanced Study, a member of
the National Academy of Sciences and a fellow of the Royal Society, is number
3 on the list. Dyson is a friend of mine and is one of the creators of
relativistic quantum field theory; most physicists think he should have shared
the Nobel Prize in Physics with Richard Feynman. MIT professor Richard
Lindzen, a meteorologist who is also a member of the National Academy, is
number 4. Princeton physics professor William Happer, once again a member of
the National Academy of Sciences, is number 6.

I’m in good company._"

And let me preemptively further Goodwin this thread with a few quotes from the
comments:

" _This sort of reminds me of when Hitler got several hundred scientists to
sign (on pain of death) a letter declaring Einstein was wrong. Einstein’s
famous retort was: 'If I was wrong if would not take hundreds, it would only
take one.'_ "

(Einstein was _very_ rigorous about demanding proof, e.g. he said about one of
his relativity theories that he would not accept it as being right unless
several specified experiments all produced the predicted results.)

" _The National Academy of Sciences clearly has no sense of irony.

While using the term “denier” in order to associate those with non-aligned
views with Nazi sympathisers, it uses exactly the same tactic which was used
in Hitler’s Germany to suppress so called “Degenerate art” (Entartete
Kunst)._"

